# "A cable is not plugged into the network adapter "Local Area Connection 2"



## KatieAndAdam (Mar 4, 2013)

*"A cable is not plugged into the network adapter "Local Area Connection 2"*

The Ethernet port on my desktop died, so a friend recommended that I purchase a network Ethernet card adapter. I did so, installed it and it said that windows couldnt find the driver for it. So I went to Intel's website and found the driver. Downloaded it from my laptop and installed it on my desktop. Windows shows that it was installed correctly and that the drivers are up to date but it still wont connect to the internet. When I try to diagnose the connection problems it tells me that ""A cable is not plugged into the network adapter "Local Area Connection 2" Help?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: "A cable is not plugged into the network adapter "Local Area Connection 2"*

Are there link/activity lights on the new network adapter where the cable plugs in? Is the port on the switch or router showing activity?


----------



## KatieAndAdam (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: "A cable is not plugged into the network adapter "Local Area Connection 2"*



JMPC said:


> Are there link/activity lights on the new network adapter where the cable plugs in? Is the port on the switch or router showing activity?



Yes! Lights on the modem and the adapter are flashing green.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: "A cable is not plugged into the network adapter "Local Area Connection 2"*

Can you give us the make and model of ethernet adapter you purchased and did it not come with a driver disc?


----------



## KatieAndAdam (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: "A cable is not plugged into the network adapter "Local Area Connection 2"*

I purchased a "Intel Gigabit CT PCI-E Network Adapter EXPI9301CTBLK "
It didn't come with any disc, just the adapter itself.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: "A cable is not plugged into the network adapter "Local Area Connection 2"*

Please use the intel driver update utility below it check your system and download the correct and latest driver for your card.

Intel® Driver Update Utility

Also check that the card is correctly seated in the pci-e slot t, that it is not loose or lob sided in any way.

Can you post an *ipconfig /all* for review please.


----------

